# North Korean Television Live-stream



## Aetius (Mar 19, 2013)

Bored? Lonely? Wishing to be deported to a Socialist Paradise?

Look no further! Just hours of going through a King of the Hill youtube poop binge, I managed to discover a live stream for North Korean Television. 

Now, how is one able to connect to this articulate picture into 1984? Well, one merely only has to have VLC media player. Once inside the VLC player, click on the "media" tab and then click on "Open Network Stream."

Insert this link into the box: mms://112.170.78.145/chosun

The stream starts at 1am PST ( 8am GMT). The stream shuts down around 5 hours after that. (However, 30 minutes prior to the start of the stream, the channel plays "patriotic music".)

So? Every wonder what the hell North Korean television is like and what to experience what television looks like from a perfectly Orwellian society? Well, enjoy the sights.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 20, 2013)

Inappropriate music over a woman's commentary on an obese guy giving a speech and looking at things and the audience cheering and making awkward gestures every few moments.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 20, 2013)

I see two teams getting ready to play soccer, and lots of cheering even though I can only see a few people in the stands.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 20, 2013)

So apparently they are doing an "early morning" stream that starts in One Hour!!.

Also, I managed to grab some screenshots of last nights broadcast. They decided to devote a 2 hour special to Kim Jong il, and yes I passed out during it. 

The Big Cheese   Missles Tanks on the move.  Americans Surrendering Band performing to a music video of the Korean War


----------

